# Make your favorite Beethoven Super-Symphony!



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

Take up to 5 movements, place them in whatever order you want, that's it!

_*Rules*_
- Super-Symphony must have 4 or 5 movements
- You can take up to 2 movements from each Symphony

My Super-Symphony

*3 I Allegro con brio
9 II Molto vivace
7 I Poco sostenuto-Vivace
9 I Allegro ma non troppo
5 IV Allegro con brio*


----------



## level82rat (Jun 20, 2019)

Sym. 3, Mvmt 1
Sym. 3, Mvmt 2
Sym. 7, Mvmt 2
Sym. 3, Mvmt 4

Edit, since only 2 movements from each symphony, then the last movement will be Sym. 9, Mvmt 2


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Sym. 5, Mvmt 1
Sym. 3, Mvmt 2
Sym. 5, Mvmt 3
Sym. 5, Mvmt 4


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Beethoven LEGO, huh?


----------



## Ned Low (Jul 29, 2020)

Symphony VII, Movement II
Symphony III, Movement II
Symphony IX, Movement II
Symphony V, Movement IV


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Jacck said:


> Beethoven LEGO, huh?


or... Ludwig van LEGOven

Symphony No. 5 - I
Symphony No. 6 - I
Symphony No. 5 - II
Symphony No. 10 - I
Symphony No. 9 - IV


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I like each of them as they are, thank you.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

My Super-Ultra-Mega-Hyper-Uber-Symphony:

*9 I Allegro ma non troppo, un poco maestoso
9 II Molto vivace
9 III Adagio molto e cantabile
9 IV Finale*


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Edit: _Wrong link._


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

*Sym. 3, Mvmt 2
Sym. 9, Mvmt 2
Sym. 2, Mvmt 2
Sym. 8, Mvmt 2
Sym. 7, Mvmt 2*

Since the title "Super-Ultra-Mega-Hyper-Uber-Symphony" is already taken*, I call this the Beethoven _Turstrangledlîla-Symphonie_.

*


Allerius said:


> My Super-Ultra-Mega-Hyper-Uber-Symphony:


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

I always though of Beethoven's symphonic cycle as a super-symphony, with each one being a symphony-within-a-symphony, and the _9th_ finale being a symphony-within-a-symphony-within-a-symphony.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm into hearing only slow movements so 1 to 5 then


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Lol, OK, I'll play. I'm going for a speedy symphony....

1st movement - Symphony 7 i
2nd movement - Symphony 9 ii
3rd movement - Symphony 3 iii
4th movement - Symphony 4 i
5th movement - Symphony 5 iv

God knows what this would sound like all lumped together but it would be exciting as hell.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Your symphonies literally increase twice in value to me if you swap any movement with Sym 6. Andante molto mosso :lol:


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

9 i
7 ii
4 iii
3 iv


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Blasphemy! Beethoven's symphonies are super symphonies as they are, .


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

For some reason I can't do this to Beethoven. Though I understand the thread is fun and games, so have at it all you who can figure a super Franken-cycle.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Blasphemy! Beethoven's symphonies are super symphonies as they are, .





SixFootScowl said:


> For some reason I can't do this to Beethoven. Though I understand the thread is fun and games, so have at it all you who can figure a super Franken-cycle.


Come on guys and gals, Beethoven needs our help!

Symphony 3 - IV. Finale: Allegro molto 
Symphony 3 - III. Scherzo: Allegro vivace 
Symphony 3 - II. Marcia funebre: Adagio assai 
Symphony 3 - I. Allegro con brio


----------



## Chilham (Jun 18, 2020)

5.1
9.2
5.3
9.4


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ethereality said:


> Come on guys and gals, Beethoven needs our help!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love every single Beethoven Symphony as it is, so I can't play. Have fun though!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

But in all seriousness, Beethoven composed some of my all time favorite symphonies. I even love the unpopular No. 1.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> But in all seriousness, Beethoven composed some of my all time favorite symphonies. I even love the unpopular No. 1.


What time signature is that little section in the first movement? You all know the part I'm talking about.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Captainnumber36 said:


> But in all seriousness, Beethoven composed some of my all time favorite symphonies. I even love the unpopular No. 1.


I have trouble appreciating #2, though I like the first movement.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ethereality said:


> Come on guys and gals, Beethoven needs our help!
> 
> Symphony 3 - IV. Finale: Allegro molto
> Symphony 3 - III. Scherzo: Allegro vivace
> ...


I hope you didn't just reverse the order, but reversed everything so the music actually plays backward. Will we find hidden messages?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> But in all seriousness, Beethoven composed some of my all time favorite symphonies. I even love the unpopular No. 1.


I do like #1 (favorites: 1,3,5,6, and 9).


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

SixFootScowl said:


> I do like #1 (favorites: 1,3,5,6, and 9).


Wow, those are the ones I know best, so are probably my favorites as well!


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

SixFootScowl said:


> For some reason I can't do this to Beethoven. Though I understand the thread is fun and games, so have at it all you who can figure a super Franken-cycle.


I agree, I've actually thought of this very thing. Now that someone else posted it I can't bring myself to participate.


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Symphony 5, Movement 1
Symphony 5, Movement 2
Symphony 6, Movement 2
Symphony 9, Movement 3
Symphony 7, Movement 4


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmmmm, it's kind of like taking 25% of four different Monet paintings and putting them together. Technically, it could be done but I don't think the result would be good.

Imagine putting movements from the 4th and 7th back to back (Bb Major to A Major) or the 2nd and 3rd (D Major and Eb Major). My ears would hurt for days.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What time signature is that little section in the first movement? You all know the part I'm talking about.


Actually, maybe I'm thinking of the third. I'll get back to you all.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The wonderful thing about these symphony structures posters are designing here is that they can readily be realized if one has a set of the symphonies and a disc player, or a streaming service. Sit back and enjoy, and realize that maybe Beethoven didn't make the best first-choice when he wrote his symphonies in the arrangement that he did.*


*Yeah, go ahead. I dare ya! (Just please don't tell anyone it was I who suggested that.)


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Beethoven's symphonies are about coherence, where for instance the end of Symphony no. 3 is the same as its beginning, and any mov from Symphony no. 9 sounds out of place elsewhere. The trick is to make it sound coherent with the correct movs at the correct times, but to also include your favorites. The best I could do on my own was a little seguey from darkness and energy, to clearing the storm, to light. 49 mins, not entirely novel but it was interesting:

Symphony no. 5 - III
Symphony no. 7 - II
Symphony no. 3 - IV
Symphony no. 6 - IV
Symphony no. 6 - V
Symphony no. 6 - II

I don't think I could ever omit 6-IV or 6-II, just way too powerful and complex. Put the latter in as a surprise ending.


----------



## Skakner (Oct 8, 2020)

SixFootScowl said:


> I hope you didn't just reverse the order, but reversed everything so the music actually plays backward. Will we find hidden messages?


You remind me of my teen years...
Playing _Stairway to Heaven_ backwards and listening very carefully for evil messages :lol:


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Symphony no. 9 - I
Symphony no. 9 - III or Symphony no. 5: II
Symphony no. 3 - I
Symphony no. 7 - II
Symphony no. 3 - IV or Symphony no. 9: IV


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

Symphony 4-1
Symphony 7-2
Symphony 4-2
Symphony 3-1
Symphony 5-4

I have just put this together performed by Kletzki and the Czech P.O.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

6-1st movement
5-2nd movement
8-3rd movement
1-4th movement
7-4th movement


----------



## vis756 (May 1, 2015)

Eroica 1st movement
Eroica 2nd movement
Ninth 1st movement
Fourth 2nd movement
Fourth 1st movement


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Symphony 7 - 1st Mvmt
Symphony 9 - 1st Mvmt
Symphony 5 - 1st Mvmt
Symphony 7 - 2nd Mvmt
Symphony 5 - 4th Mvmt


----------



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

Olias said:


> Hmmmm, it's kind of like taking 25% of four different Monet paintings and putting them together. Technically, it could be done but I don't think the result would be good.
> 
> Imagine putting movements from the 4th and 7th back to back (Bb Major to A Major) or the 2nd and 3rd (D Major and Eb Major). My ears would hurt for days.


Haydn's last piano sonata is in E-flat with a slow movement in E.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

1st movement - Symphony 6 - Awakening of Cheerful Feelings... (1/6)
2nd movement - Symphony 3 - Marcia Funebre (2/4)
3rd movement - Symphony 9 - Molto vivace (2/5)
4th movement - Symphony 7 - Allegro con brio (4/4)


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

9:1
7:2
4:3
3:2
5:3-4


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

To begin with, I could not have done without the first and fourth movements of the Ninth. The more I went over portions of the other symphonies, the more I found myself unable to fill in the remaining spaces for a second and a third movement so I would get the impression of an overall coherent pattern or "correct" fit. For me, the Ninth, as is, constitutes a "Super-Symphony".


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

As a sworn Beethovenian I do not dare to mess ard. with Maestro’s compositions.

Sorry, can’t participate although tempted....


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

I am going to take advantage of the five-movement possibility and create a symmetrical form: a slow central movement, bracketed by two scherzi, bracketed by two fast movements.

First movement: first movement of the 8th (my favorite of all the 37)
Second movement: third movement of the 3rd
Third movement: second movement of the 7th
Fourth movement: second movement of the 9th
Fifth movement: first movement of the 7th (the closing of this movement is for me the most exciting of all the 37)


----------

